# Me and My fat belly!! :)



## vampirekitten

I wanted to give show you all some new pictures of me and my fat belly! :wubu::smitten: I am so excited about how big its getting and love it! and can't wait for it to get bigger and fatter!!  Hope you like:blush: 

View attachment ponytail.jpg


View attachment belly.jpg


View attachment me!!!.jpg


View attachment eyes1.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Sexyyy


----------



## KHayes666

Very nice new pix


----------



## AppreSheAte

err should i roar?

wow, you do have a beautiful belly!

:wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Super cute!!!:wubu:


----------



## Noir

Agreed! Super cute in every way


----------



## Wagimawr

So gorgeous  and growing looks good on you.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

^__^ cute hair and expression, lovely plump belly. I look forward to future updates.


----------



## vampirekitten

Aww thanks!! :eat1::wubu: very sweet! 



AppreSheAte said:


> err should i roar?
> 
> wow, you do have a beautiful belly!
> 
> :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

thanks everyone! very sweet! I am keeping it growing!! :eat1: :blush: I just love to play with my fat belly


----------



## joswitch

So cute! Love your stretchies too!


----------



## vampirekitten

joswitch said:


> So cute! Love your stretchies too!



aww thanks!! :wubu: I love my stretchies too!!!


----------



## vampirekitten

I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2: 

View attachment bellyb.jpg


View attachment couch.jpg


View attachment face1.jpg


View attachment sideshot.jpg


----------



## AppreSheAte

cute tho! but, not really fat...

 :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr

vampirekitten said:


> Love my fatness!!!!


I agree!


----------



## joswitch

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:


You so squishy!:smitten:
Also - you have an adorable smile!:kiss2:


----------



## Seth Warren

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:



Look at that, the much-coveted full-body shots. I do believe you are rounding out quite nicely. :happy: Also, they way you've done your hair here really compliments the shape of your face; I think you should keep it like that.


----------



## Tracii

Looks like your bewbs have caught a little as well.
I love your hair too its really cute.


----------



## vampirekitten

joswitch said:


> You so squishy!:smitten:
> Also - you have an adorable smile!:kiss2:



thanks joswitch! so sweet :smitten:


----------



## vampirekitten

Seth Warren said:


> Look at that, the much-coveted full-body shots. I do believe you are rounding out quite nicely. :happy: Also, they way you've done your hair here really compliments the shape of your face; I think you should keep it like that.



Aww thanks!! I was quite smooshed into that outfit lol love that i'm spilling out of my clothes! Super sweet about my hair! :blush: I just threw it up lol glad you liked it!  :bow:


----------



## vampirekitten

Tracii said:


> Looks like your bewbs have caught a little as well.
> I love your hair too its really cute.



Yeah my boobs and belly are the ones that are the most noticable in growth. Thanks about the hair very sweet! :kiss2:


----------



## Totmacher

You're lovely and your new curves only serve to accentuate that fact.


----------



## vampirekitten

Totmacher said:


> You're lovely and your new curves only serve to accentuate that fact.



thank you so much! :wubu::blush: too sweet!


----------



## degek2001

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:


I am impressed by your round tummy. You're looking so cute with that bulge of fat. I like your gaining body. Please try to reach the 400 with Christmas! You looks amazing with a that new fat. And I am dreaming of your new fat...
Go on with eating and... gaining... Hmmmm...
<3 Henk


----------



## Noir

Cant stop looking....


----------



## vampirekitten

degek2001 said:


> I am impressed by your round tummy. You're looking so cute with that bulge of fat. I like your gaining body. Please try to reach the 400 with Christmas! You looks amazing with a that new fat. And I am dreaming of your new fat...
> Go on with eating and... gaining... Hmmmm...
> <3 Henk



Aww thanks! :wubu::wubu: I like my fat bulge too!  love playin with it actually.. Oh I am gonna get there!! :eat1:


----------



## vampirekitten

Noir said:


> Cant stop looking....



:blush: aww!! :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## bbwbelover

Forget the belly (nice as it is) you have a really cute face


----------



## degek2001

bbwbelover said:


> Forget the belly (nice as it is) you have a really cute face


Sure Vampirekitten has a lovely face. But I am all the time dreaming about her belly. She's a sweet and round tummy. And she loves her gain. So I am dreaming about her belly and her future gain...
<3 Henk


----------



## talltim

wow, you look fabulous!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Just splendid. ^^ Your tummy is wider, your arms are soft, and your gaze is ravenous.


----------



## vampirekitten

bbwbelover said:


> Forget the belly (nice as it is) you have a really cute face



aww!! so sweet of you!!


----------



## vampirekitten

talltim said:


> wow, you look fabulous!



thanks! :wubu::eat1:


----------



## vampirekitten

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Just splendid. ^^ Your tummy is wider, your arms are soft, and your gaze is ravenous.



so very sweet of you!!  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## rustydog7

Wow! You are absolutely gorgeous. I love your belly and big boobs. Keep showing us pictures of your growth. Thank you for sharing your belly.


----------



## TKEStix

If you don't mind me asking where in PA are you from? I'm in PA and I've been looking for a girl that likes her size as much as I do for a long time


----------



## AppreSheAte

you sure are cute :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

rustydog7 said:


> Wow! You are absolutely gorgeous. I love your belly and big boobs. Keep showing us pictures of your growth. Thank you for sharing your belly.



thanks you!  love growth pics! love growing!!


----------



## vampirekitten

TKEStix said:


> If you don't mind me asking where in PA are you from? I'm in PA and I've been looking for a girl that likes her size as much as I do for a long time



i'm in Beaver county near pittsburgh.. know where thats at?  where are you?


----------



## vampirekitten

AppreSheAte said:


> you sure are cute :wubu:



thanks you! :wubu::wubu::smitten: remember 600..


----------



## TKEStix

Robinson out by the mall. Maybe I should start looking for the sexy corn fed girls of Beaver.


----------



## Expando

You look mighty fine from all the way down under as well!!

:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## mick_geek

very sexy belly, thank you very much
and in addtion...a lovely smile and the glasses look so good as well...all round sexy

M



vampirekitten said:


> I wanted to give show you all some new pictures of me and my fat belly! :wubu::smitten: I am so excited about how big its getting and love it! and can't wait for it to get bigger and fatter!!  Hope you like:blush:


----------



## mick_geek

wow again!
fab pics...that tummy bulge under your cleavage is sooooo sexy...wanna gobble it up :kiss2:




vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:


----------



## mick_geek

now there is a wonderful thought.....you spilling out of your clothes....perhaps we might get to see a shot of that?




vampirekitten said:


> Aww thanks!! I was quite smooshed into that outfit lol love that i'm spilling out of my clothes! Super sweet about my hair! :blush: I just threw it up lol glad you liked it!  :bow:


----------



## vampirekitten

TKEStix said:


> Robinson out by the mall. Maybe I should start looking for the sexy corn fed girls of Beaver.



ah yeah well come on down its plentiful lol  i'm up by the mall all the time hehe


----------



## vampirekitten

mick_geek said:


> very sexy belly, thank you very much
> and in addtion...a lovely smile and the glasses look so good as well...all round sexy
> 
> M



aww thanks soo much!! very sweet.. I love my belly as well :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Expando said:


> You look mighty fine from all the way down under as well!!
> 
> :smitten::smitten::smitten:



thanks expando! :wubu: :blush::blush:


----------



## mick_geek

:blush: cos i didnt see you were on. 
glad you liked the comment. keep up the sexy appearance!!!



vampirekitten said:


> aww thanks soo much!! very sweet.. I love my belly as well :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

mick_geek said:


> :blush: cos i didnt see you were on.
> glad you liked the comment. keep up the sexy appearance!!!



aww so sweet! :blush::blush: :wubu:


----------



## mick_geek

:blush::blush::blush::blush: back
tyvm...you do look very lovely...hope you are enjoying your journey....:wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> aww so sweet! :blush::blush: :wubu:


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

Simply gorgeous! Keep gaining.


----------



## vampirekitten

Big_Willy_D50 said:


> Simply gorgeous! Keep gaining.



Ah thanks!! i'm workin in it  :wubu::blush:


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:



The best thing about your pictures is your attitude. You are soooo confident and so alluring. Who couldn't love you?


----------



## TKEStix

We'll have to meet up at the food court lol


----------



## vampirekitten

Big_Willy_D50 said:


> The best thing about your pictures is your attitude. You are soooo confident and so alluring. Who couldn't love you?



AWW!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: very very sweet! thank you!  :blush:


----------



## rustydog7

I'm wishing you a huge bowl of Hagan Daz ice cream with chocolate sauce and a handful of chocolate chip cookies. You are so beautiful.:smitten:


----------



## vampirekitten

rustydog7 said:


> I'm wishing you a huge bowl of Hagan Daz ice cream with chocolate sauce and a handful of chocolate chip cookies. You are so beautiful.:smitten:



mmmm :eat2: sounds yummy! i'd love to get that wish right now!! 
aww thanks very sweet of you!! :blush::blush:


----------



## Tassel

vampirekitten said:


> mmmm :eat2: sounds yummy! i'd love to get that wish right now!!
> aww thanks very sweet of you!! :blush::blush:



Have you tried Banana flavored Ice cream? It's delicious!


----------



## vampirekitten

Tassel said:


> Have you tried Banana flavored Ice cream? It's delicious!



NO but it sounds delicious!!! would love to have some with that chocolate that hardens when you put it on... mmm :eat2::eat2: :wubu::wubu: yummy!!


----------



## Tassel

vampirekitten said:


> NO but it sounds delicious!!! would love to have some with that chocolate that hardens when you put it on... mmm :eat2::eat2: :wubu::wubu: yummy!!



You'd be addicted to it


----------



## AppreSheAte

My, my what a fat kitty cat! lol

Would love to see some comparison pics you mentioned. 

Love your expressions too, you're really so cute!

:wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

AppreSheAte said:


> My, my what a fat kitty cat! lol
> 
> Would love to see some comparison pics you mentioned.
> 
> Love your expressions too, you're really so cute!
> 
> :wubu::smitten::wubu:




aww your so sweet! i'll have to upload some new photos of comparison!  so excited to see how i've grown! :wubu::wubu::smitten::blush:


----------



## superoscarsbelly

you look amazing and your attitude is great. keep gettin fluffy


----------



## vampirekitten

superoscarsbelly said:


> you look amazing and your attitude is great. keep gettin fluffy



AWW thanks! :wubu: :blush: super sweet


----------



## wisconfa

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:



Lookin' good, hun ! Can't wait to see more picts and more of you!
Here's to a bigger and better Kitty


----------



## vampirekitten

wisconfa said:


> Lookin' good, hun ! Can't wait to see more picts and more of you!
> Here's to a bigger and better Kitty



aww!! soo sweet!!  thanks and I'll have to add some new pics


----------



## vampirekitten

heres a few new pics i've taken  love my belly mmmm :wubu::wubu: :blush::blush: looks like its getting bigger!! YAY:wubu::wubu: 

View attachment face3.jpg


View attachment back1.jpg


View attachment halloween3.jpg


View attachment hotface.jpg


View attachment body2.jpg


----------



## Totmacher

:wubu: You are cute, you are beautiful, you've made my day, and yes, you do look a little bigger  .


----------



## vampirekitten

Totmacher said:


> :wubu: You are cute, you are beautiful, you've made my day, and yes, you do look a little bigger  .



aww yea? its awesome I made your day!!! :wubu::wubu: thanks  so sweet!! you just made mine!!


----------



## eastcoastfa

You definitely look awesome, Vampirekitten. Enjoy your gain.


----------



## wisconfa

vampirekitten said:


> thanks you! :wubu::wubu::smitten: remember 600..



600 lbs? Is that your long term goal?


----------



## degek2001

Wow, I like this. Your belly. Hmm. So sweet and full. Go on...
<3 Henk


----------



## Tracii

You are deff looking great!!!


----------



## joswitch

vampirekitten said:


> heres a few new pics i've taken  love my belly mmmm :wubu::wubu: :blush::blush: looks like its getting bigger!! YAY:wubu::wubu:



All that and pretty eyes too! :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten

eastcoastfa said:


> You definitely look awesome, Vampirekitten. Enjoy your gain.



Thanks!! i'm enjoying every minute  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

wisconfa said:


> 600 lbs? Is that your long term goal?



I'm honestly just gaining till I wanna quit but 600 sounds great


----------



## vampirekitten

Tracii said:


> You are deff looking great!!!



Aww thanks Tracii!!


----------



## vampirekitten

joswitch said:


> All that and pretty eyes too! :wubu::kiss2:



Aww!! so sweet! :wubu::wubu: :blush::blush: thanks


----------



## mick_geek

wow! looking real good - love the second one with the top of the jeans...soooo curvy :eat2::wubu::wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> heres a few new pics i've taken  love my belly mmmm :wubu::wubu: :blush::blush: looks like its getting bigger!! YAY:wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

aww yeah?? me too!! loved it :wubu::wubu: thanks!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I'm always a sucker for pretty gals in glasses.

You and your belly are a joy to behold:bow::happy:


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Vanessa Lutz

You Are VERY sexy V/K!! Kisses!! LOVE the Curves!! Also the outfit and Hair!!! :eat2:


----------



## vampirekitten

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'm always a sucker for pretty gals in glasses.
> 
> You and your belly are a joy to behold:bow::happy:
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Dennis



AWW thanks!!! :blush::blush: so sweet!! glad you liked  :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

vampirekitten said:


> AWW thanks!!! :blush::blush: so sweet!! glad you liked  :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Great pics in this thread and the Tight Shirt thread!!! Please keep posting!


----------



## vampirekitten

daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics in this thread and the Tight Shirt thread!!! Please keep posting!



thanks!!!  will add more soon  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Ooooo I can't wait!!


----------



## vampirekitten

here are half!!! hope everyone likes!! LOVE how big i'm getting!!!! yay!!! :eat2::eat2::wubu::wubu::blush: 

View attachment eyes1.jpg


View attachment face11.jpg


View attachment butt11.jpg


View attachment body11.jpg


View attachment body12.jpg


----------



## vampirekitten

here are the second half!!  wow the rolls are getting so big!!   :wubu::wubu::blush: hope everyone likes  

View attachment face12.jpg


View attachment body13.jpg


View attachment body14.jpg


View attachment body15.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Wowzers!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
You are gorgeous! The perfect girl for every FA, I believe:happy:

:bow:


----------



## vampirekitten

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wowzers!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
> You are gorgeous! The perfect girl for every FA, I believe:happy:
> 
> :bow:



aww yea? :blush: thats so sweet!!!  :wubu::wubu: thanks!! glad you enjoy!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

vampirekitten said:


> aww yea? :blush: thats so sweet!!!  :wubu::wubu: thanks!! glad you enjoy!!



Yeah!
A pretty face, cute glasses and a body to die for AND not afraid of fat, food and weight:happy:

:wubu:


----------



## stillblessed23

Very hot chica! I need to catch up to you lol. You have very pretty eyes btw!


----------



## vampirekitten

stillblessed23 said:


> Very hot chica! I need to catch up to you lol. You have very pretty eyes btw!



AWW thanks!!  I do have to admit I like that pic of my eyes.. lol :blush::blush:


----------



## Wagimawr

vampirekitten said:


> hope everyone likes


I know I do!


----------



## vampirekitten

Wagimawr said:


> I know I do!



AWW Thanks!!!  :bow::bow:


----------



## BigGirlsOnly

Amazing eyes and even more amazing rolls..


----------



## degek2001

Wow, I am total surprised. You're realy getting fat. I am impressed by your bellyfat. So round, soft and... :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Phred

The photos are just wonderful! Could you tell us your height and present weight and how much you weighed when you started your present weight gain?


----------



## vampirekitten

BigGirlsOnly said:


> Amazing eyes and even more amazing rolls..



Aww thanks hun!!  :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

degek2001 said:


> Wow, I am total surprised. You're realy getting fat. I am impressed by your bellyfat. So round, soft and... :smitten::smitten:
> <3 Henk



thanks Henk!! super sweet  :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Phred said:


> The photos are just wonderful! Could you tell us your height and present weight and how much you weighed when you started your present weight gain?



thanks so much!!!  :wubu::blush: I am 5'11", and when I started I was only 240!!! now as of friday last week I was 371.3 but I didn't get a chance to check it from the weekend so I'm sure its higher now :wubu::wubu::blush: yay!!!!


----------



## mick_geek

you are vvw :kiss2:

absolutely love the new pics....my eyes dropped out of their sockets...you look sooooo amazing...i love that last one of the side on where you look rather suggestively at us :smitten::wubu:

if i may be sold bold, you could stop right there and be so totally sexy :eat2:

have a fab day
M



vampirekitten said:


> aww yeah?? me too!! loved it :wubu::wubu: thanks!!! :kiss2:


----------



## nikola090

like your roundness and your last pics


----------



## vampirekitten

mick_geek said:


> you are vvw :kiss2:
> 
> absolutely love the new pics....my eyes dropped out of their sockets...you look sooooo amazing...i love that last one of the side on where you look rather suggestively at us :smitten::wubu:
> 
> if i may be sold bold, you could stop right there and be so totally sexy :eat2:
> 
> have a fab day
> M



AWWW :blush::blush: thank you so much!! was going for the suggestive look  hehe... aww thanks your soooo sweet!! :bow::wubu::wubu:


----------



## BigGirlsOnly

vampirekitten said:


> Aww thanks hun!!  :wubu:



Anytime..Hope there is lots of leftover candy from Halloween to help add some lbs  What scale do you use?


----------



## vampirekitten

BigGirlsOnly said:


> Anytime..Hope there is lots of leftover candy from Halloween to help add some lbs  What scale do you use?



I work at a doctors office and we have a digital scale that goes to 550.. so I'm good for a while  hehe..


----------



## joswitch

vampirekitten said:


> here are the second half!!  wow the rolls are getting so big!!   :wubu::wubu::blush: hope everyone likes



Looking lovely! :smitten::kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten

joswitch said:


> Looking lovely! :smitten::kiss2:



thanks!! Joswitch!! :wubu::wubu::bow:


----------



## AppreSheAte

So VK, which do you prefer:

pancakes, french toast, or waffles?

Inquiring minds want to know!

:eat2:


----------



## AppreSheAte

Would you want to have a pancake, french toast, or waffle eating contest with your friends?

:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## AppreSheAte

Your belly is really looking so good! :smitten:


----------



## vampirekitten

AppreSheAte said:


> Would you want to have a pancake, french toast, or waffle eating contest with your friends?
> 
> :eat1::eat1::eat1:



Hmm... :happy: why not all 3??!?! :doh: I couldn't decide which I would want more hehe  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Paul

vampirekitten said:


> I work at a doctors office and we have a digital scale that goes to 550.. so I'm good for a while  hehe..



I'm curious--have the doctors where you work made any comments about your weight gain positive or negative?


----------



## vampirekitten

Paul said:


> I'm curious--have the doctors where you work made any comments about your weight gain positive or negative?



i've been there for 8 years.. so its been pretty noticeable that i've gained.. I don't really hear any negative comments.. I mean I'm sure the girls talk but I don't care.. lol the doctors don't say anything either.. One is my doctor and she mentioned weight loss but that of course all comes down to my decision... so all in all not really an issue.. they all know i'm gaining but its just me..


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Absolutely stunning eyes and a killer bod.

Gorgeous, Miss Kitten!

Hugs

DEnnis


----------



## mick_geek

Thank YOU for sharing with us :bow: your journey and your lovelyness :wubu::wubu:
and more of the suggestive poses methinks  
have a great day:kiss2:



vampirekitten said:


> AWWW :blush: thank you so much!! was going for the suggestive look  hehe... aww thanks your soooo sweet!! :bow::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Still a Skye fan said:


> Absolutely stunning eyes and a killer bod.
> 
> Gorgeous, Miss Kitten!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> DEnnis



AWW thanks super sweet!! :bow::bow::wubu::wubu:


----------



## eastcoastfa

Have to agree you look amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Very nice roles, shy smile, and enchanting eyes ^_^


----------



## vampirekitten

eastcoastfa said:


> Have to agree you look amazing.



Aww thanks!! :wubu::blush::blush::kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Very nice roles, shy smile, and enchanting eyes ^_^



thanks!!!  :eat2::smitten:


----------



## George

omg meeeeow! I am soooo jelous


----------



## vampirekitten

George said:


> omg meeeeow! I am soooo jelous



aww  thanks!!


----------



## dedhart

Wow, I never met such a cutie so enthusiastic about gaining. hope to see more of you!


----------



## Clyde

I am EXTREMELY turned on looking at those pics!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

She's definately a sight to behold and very cute:wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Aww thanks!!!  oh and exciting news!!!! over this past weekend, well 6 days I gained 10 pounds!!!! yay!! I was super shocked when I got on the scale after 6 days and saw that.. WOW  :wubu::wubu: new pics soon


----------



## Tracii

Looks like you are going to get really fat VK good for you!!:wubu:


----------



## Seth Warren

vampirekitten said:


> Aww thanks!!!  oh and exciting news!!!! over this past weekend, well 6 days I gained 10 pounds!!!! yay!! I was super shocked when I got on the scale after 6 days and saw that.. WOW  :wubu::wubu: new pics soon



That would average out to 50 pounds a month, if one wants to be really optimistic.


----------



## ssbbwloverr6

Wow, you're one of the most beautiful girls I've ever laid my eyes upon!


----------



## vampirekitten

Seth Warren said:


> That would average out to 50 pounds a month, if one wants to be really optimistic.



YAY! and love that I have you to be optimistic!!!   just another goal to try and meet hehe :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

ssbbwloverr6 said:


> Wow, you're one of the most beautiful girls I've ever laid my eyes upon!



aww :blush::blush: thank you!! 

thank you Traci!!!


----------



## vampirekitten

since my newest gain I wanted to show some pics  hope everyone likes :blush::blush: 

View attachment fatty2.jpg


View attachment fatty1.jpg


View attachment fatty3.jpg


View attachment fatty4.jpg


View attachment fatty5.jpg


----------



## vampirekitten

heres a few more  :blush: :wubu::wubu: 

View attachment fatty6.jpg


View attachment fatty7.jpg


View attachment fatty8.jpg


View attachment fatty9.jpg


----------



## palndrm

simply GORGEous


----------



## vampirekitten

palndrm said:


> simply GORGEous




aww thanks :blush::blush: :wubu: glad you like


----------



## sway304

Stellar!...Just Stellar sexy!


----------



## degek2001

Wow, you've gained very well. I am impressed. You must have eaten the whole day. I am in love :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Oldtimer76

vampirekitten said:


> since my newest gain I wanted to show some pics  hope everyone likes :blush::blush:



Wow! You are way too sexy for this forum:smitten:


----------



## Paul

vampirekitten said:


> since my newest gain I wanted to show some pics  hope everyone likes :blush::blush:



Simply lovely VampireKitten


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Howla-jigga-wow! 8D

You are just spilling out of your clothes! Dat belly! ^__^ Nice arm flab and butt too.


----------



## vampirekitten

degek2001 said:


> Wow, you've gained very well. I am impressed. You must have eaten the whole day. I am in love :smitten::smitten:
> <3 Henk



aww thanks Henk!!  very sweet  :bow:


----------



## vampirekitten

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow! You are way too sexy for this forum:smitten:



Aww thanks!!! :blush::bow::bow: you're too sweet! 

thanks Paul!!!  :bow:


----------



## vampirekitten

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Howla-jigga-wow! 8D
> 
> You are just spilling out of your clothes! Dat belly! ^__^ Nice arm flab and butt too.



thanks Fuzzy!!!  I love that its spilling out and that my butts getting bigger too  hehe :wubu::wubu::blush:


----------



## Tracii

And a fine backside it is!!
Looking hot girl!!


----------



## Caine

vampirekitten said:


> heres a few more  :blush: :wubu::wubu:



Man, you are getting impressively big and beautiful there VAmpirekitten, love the way you're filling out your outfits


----------



## mick_geek

:smitten::smitten:
Like?

wow, amazing, love them :wubu:
you do look even more desirable and beautiful.....the blue looks fab on you as well. 

:blush:


vampirekitten said:


> since my newest gain I wanted to show some pics  hope everyone likes :blush::blush:


----------



## mick_geek

totally :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:

so sexy and curvy.:wubu:


vampirekitten said:


> heres a few more  :blush: :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Tracii said:


> And a fine backside it is!!
> Looking hot girl!!



THANKS  I'm glad its getting fatter and love my belly hehe :blush:



Caine said:


> Man, you are getting impressively big and beautiful there VAmpirekitten, love the way you're filling out your outfits



Hoping to be filling it out more and more soon  :wubu::wubu:



mick_geek said:


> :smitten:
> Like?
> 
> wow, amazing, love them :wubu:
> you do look even more desirable and beautiful.....the blue looks fab on you as well.



Aww!!! thanks  I liked the blue too  your so sweet!!


----------



## Takeshi

Vampire you have an amazing body! ^_^


----------



## vampirekitten

Takeshi said:


> Vampire you have an amazing body! ^_^



thanks you very much!!! I love its growing self  very sweet!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

vampirekitten said:


> heres a few more  :blush: :wubu::wubu:




Wow, you look amazing! You're proof that I need to log onto Dimensions more often!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

vampirekitten said:


> I wanted to give show you all some new pictures of me and my fat belly! :wubu::smitten: I am so excited about how big its getting and love it! and can't wait for it to get bigger and fatter!!  Hope you like:blush:



you and your belly are perfect.:wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Wow, you look amazing! You're proof that I need to log onto Dimensions more often!!
> 
> Aww!!!! :wubu::blush::blush: thanks  its getting bigger still hehe ;0 gonna have to add new pics sooner than usual YAY





HeavyDuty24 said:


> you and your belly are perfect.:wubu:



Wow thats super sweet!!!! thank you! :bow::bow: :blush::blush:


----------



## vampirekitten

Aww!!!! thanks its getting bigger still hehe ;0 gonna have to add new pics sooner than usual YAY


----------



## Oldtimer76

Hope the holidays will be good to you:eat1:

You're perfect:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

vampirekitten said:


> Aww!!!! thanks its getting bigger still hehe ;0 gonna have to add new pics sooner than usual YAY



I look forward to them. ^_^


----------



## Caine

vampirekitten said:


> Hoping to be filling it out more and more soon  :wubu::wubu:



I should like to hope so, you keep growing incredibly nicely , its a very impressive gain


----------



## rustydog7

Wow Vampirekitten you are so gorgeous. I love the weight gain. I sure hope you get bigger and bigger and keep showing us pictures.:wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Oldtimer76 said:


> Hope the holidays will be good to you:eat1:
> 
> You're perfect:wubu:



aww!! :bow::blush:



Caine said:


> I should like to hope so, you keep growing incredibly nicely , its a very impressive gain



thanks! I hope to get new pics on here soon  love the gain so far!! :blush:



rustydog7 said:


> Wow Vampirekitten you are so gorgeous. I love the weight gain. I sure hope you get bigger and bigger and keep showing us pictures.:wubu:



MEEE too!!!!!  lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

vampirekitten said:


> Aww!!!! thanks its getting bigger still hehe ;0 gonna have to add new pics sooner than usual YAY




i can't await your other pics with more sexiness.:wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Looks like Vampire found some blood donations, huh? ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## HeavyDuty24

vampirekitten said:


> Wow thats super sweet!!!! thank you! :bow::bow: :blush::blush:



much welcome.:wubu:


----------



## Mega-M

Vampire kitten is very kindness for sharing with us her beauty !free! without any suscription or something 

Vampire kitten your belly is amazing , but ¿ your butt? do yo have butt ? xD 
Is that your weakpoint?


----------



## elina86

Awesome pictures. I like them a lot.


----------



## Meddlecase

I love how comfortable you are with yourself. I know a few girls that could learn from you.


----------



## Grundsau 11

"...when women had more curves than a scenic railway..."
P.G.WODEHOUSE (one of the bo
oks in the Blandings Castle series; perhaps "Pigs with wings"? Damfino...)
You help justify the internet...:wubu:


----------



## mustbefat

omggggg, the beautiful girl i've seen in my entire lifeee. You're flawless :wubu:


----------



## eastcoastfa

Hey VampireKitten, I hope the Christmas holidays were good to you. Enjoy the new year.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Happy New Year, Gorgeous!

Loved the last batch of pics you shared.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## rustydog7

I sure hope you have a big holiday gain to show us, waiting not so patiently for new pics. You are so gorgeous.


----------



## vampirekitten

Meddlecase said:


> I love how comfortable you are with yourself. I know a few girls that could learn from you.



Aww thanks!! Thats very sweet... I am very comfortable with my body hehe   and its always fun to show other girls how I do things lol


----------



## Seth Warren

vampirekitten said:


> Aww thanks!! Thats very sweet... I am very comfortable with my body hehe   and its always fun to show other girls how I do things lol



Imitation is the sincerest form of fattery.


----------



## vampirekitten

mustbefat said:


> omggggg, the beautiful girl i've seen in my entire lifeee. You're flawless :wubu:



AWW that is super sweet!! Not a sure how true but flattering!


----------



## vampirekitten

Thanks Eastcoast and Dennis my new years is good,so,far  I need to get some new pics on here, hehe


----------



## Stroker Ace

Pretty amazing... how do you do it?

Gives a whole new meaning to the term winter weight. Eat up!

Rock on, peace- Turd


----------



## Stroker Ace

and one more thing Vampiekitten,

Best of luck to your Steelers this Sunday. Though I am kind of pulling for the Jets (sorry, I have family from OH who are big Browns fans). Whoever wins the AFC please do us bleeding Purple Hearts a favor and kick the s**t out of the Packers or Bears. You'd be doing the state of MN a public service!

Let's get it on!- Turd


----------



## jetmound

thank you for posting your pictures , love your belly :eat2::eat2::eat2:

post more anytime you want


----------



## Oldtimer76

I miss Kitten:blush: Where is she?


----------



## RyanFA

I like this thread, can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## geekgamer01

Lookin beautiful hun. You look even better with every curve you gain. Would you care to post some current pics so we can see your progress?


----------



## vampirekitten

Aww I miss you guys too!! My computers down so I cant post new pics yet but i cant! Cause I sm pretty sure (will check tomorrow am at work) but I think I hit 400!!!!!!  will let u know tomorrow but I'm super excited


----------



## eastcoastfa

Sorry about your computer, but great news about your weight. You must be real excited.


----------



## vampirekitten

eastcoastfa said:


> Sorry about your computer, but great news about your weight. You must be real excited.



Yea it sucks not having a computer.... Mostly cause I want show everyone how much fatter I am!!!!! My amazing belly is so big, fat, and soft... Everythings getting so big!! I absolutely LOVE it hehe... Hope everyones well! Miss you


----------



## degek2001

vampirekitten said:


> Yea it sucks not having a computer.... Mostly cause I want show everyone how much fatter I am!!!!! My amazing belly is so big, fat, and soft... Everythings getting so big!! I absolutely LOVE it hehe... Hope everyones well! Miss you


I'am sorry about your computer. Very pity. I can't wait. I am curious about your new fattness. You must be lovely, I am sure.
<3 Henk


----------



## pepi91

You belly beautifull!


----------



## Stroker Ace

Nice... leave some things to the imagination. Keep 'em comming back for more!


----------



## rustydog7

vampirekitten said:


> Yea it sucks not having a computer.... Mostly cause I want show everyone how much fatter I am!!!!! My amazing belly is so big, fat, and soft... Everythings getting so big!! I absolutely LOVE it hehe... Hope everyones well! Miss you



And we want to see how much fatter you are getting. In the meantime keep getting fatter.:wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

okay so its been a while since I could have posted some new pics.. and I will be putting even more on over the weekend but for now here are a few from 20ish pounds ago!!  that would be around 390 since i'm hoovering around 410ish!!!! I need to keep pushing it up and absolutely LOVE my fat and playing with it!!  hope everyone is good and miss you all :bow::bow::kiss2::kiss2: 

View attachment newfatty4.jpg


View attachment newfatty.jpg


View attachment newfatty2.jpg


View attachment newfatty1.jpg


View attachment newfatty5.jpg


----------



## strataadvance

You look fabulous! Whatever happened with the friend you were competing with? 
Regardless-you seem to be destined to be a super-plush Goddess! :eat1:


----------



## vampirekitten

strataadvance said:


> You look fabulous! Whatever happened with the friend you were competing with?
> Regardless-you seem to be destined to be a super-plush Goddess! :eat1:



Thanks!!! ;o very sweet of you!! :bow::bow: she is getting fatter too.. she's about 230-245ish!!  

Aww I hope to be a super-plush Goddess :wubu::wubu: I wish...


----------



## BigFA

I second the motion. You look really nice! I like how your face is becoming softer and fuller. Very pretty! And the side shots of your belly are wonderful. Oh how I wish I good give you a nice tummy massage. Congratulations on your gain. You have almost reached your goal. Its nice to hear that your fat gives you so much pleasure.:wubu:


----------



## love_my_life

I'd love to see that competition thread resurected...


----------



## eastcoastfa

love_my_life said:


> I'd love to see that competition thread resurected...



Seconded. Also, welcome back VampireKitten.


----------



## joey86

Love your pics  how big to you recon you will get?


----------



## vampirekitten

BigFA said:


> I second the motion. You look really nice! I like how your face is becoming softer and fuller. Very pretty! And the side shots of your belly are wonderful. Oh how I wish I good give you a nice tummy massage. Congratulations on your gain. You have almost reached your goal. Its nice to hear that your fat gives you so much pleasure.:wubu:



aww thanks!! my face is becoming fuller and soft.. I love the side shots too.. I just took some swimming when I was on vacation and can't wait to add those  look pretty big!! My tummy would love a nice massage! it does give me alot of pleasure.. just love it, love feeling it get bigger and fuller.. :kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten

eastcoastfa said:


> Seconded. Also, welcome back VampireKitten.



we are still competing.. :wubu: she's at about 250ish.. and her gain goal is currently 70 pounds..  i'm challenging that and going for 100 ;P hehe.. I've got quite a lead on her but she's holding her own.. (especially with my help and support).. got a side one going at work tho too..  me and a coworker are currently trying to out each other daily.. LOVE it!!


----------



## vampirekitten

joey86 said:


> Love your pics  how big to you recon you will get?



I'm currently in a third competition actually that ? reminded me.. My best friend(guy) huge FA, is challenging me to see how much I can gain by New years.. Starting June 1st till Jan 1st!! can't wait to give updates on all three :bow::wubu::wubu:


----------



## SpiritualBelly

VampireKitten you have one HOT belly!!! :bow:


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

You are absolutely gorgeous, truly sexy. :eat2: Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## vampirekitten

Big_Willy_D50 said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous, truly sexy. :eat2: Please keep the pics coming.



aww well thank you very much!!  and I am.. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## joswitch

vampirekitten said:


> aww thanks!! my face is becoming fuller and soft.. I love the side shots too.. I just took some swimming when I was on vacation and can't wait to add those  look pretty big!! My tummy would love a nice massage! it does give me alot of pleasure.. just love it, love feeling it get bigger and fuller.. :kiss2:



Bigger clearly suits you! Your softer face is even cuter! :smitten:
*hugs*


----------



## grundsau

Dot's the style; beautiful with more curves than a scenic railway!!!


----------



## love_my_life

I agree, looking hot. But you really should resurect that competion thread.


----------



## rustydog7

You are beautiful girl, keep packing it on.


----------



## vampirekitten

joswitch said:


> Bigger clearly suits you! Your softer face is even cuter! :smitten:
> *hugs*



Thanks!!!! working towards bigger and bigger!! up another 10  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

grundsau said:


> Dot's the style; beautiful with more curves than a scenic railway!!!



Thank you!! :bow: glad you like  very sweet! 




love_my_life said:


> I agree, looking hot. But you really should resurect that competion thread.




I am working on it  and will be soon!! 




rustydog7 said:


> You are beautiful girl, keep packing it on.



aww very sweet!! thank you and I am!!! love it!


----------



## chubbytiger

You are absolutely gorgeous, can't wait to see you rounder


----------



## Orangutan35

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:



Vampirekitten, you have an incredibly sexy body and are amazingly HOT!!!!


----------



## mandylover

Great belly. I've love to work on one of those myself.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Just enjoyed your pics from June...you look amazing and hope all's well with you.

Hugs

DEnnis


----------



## ChaosElite

so very nice belly! :bow::smitten:


----------



## vampirekitten

ChaosElite said:


> so very nice belly! :bow::smitten:



Thanks!! It has gotten so much bigger:wubu: I'll have to add some pics


----------



## vampirekitten

here are some recent pics of me! I'm going to add newer ones once I take them hehe :wubu::blush: 

View attachment IMG_20130118_151124-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130118_151147-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130115_160733-1.jpg


----------



## mick_geek

vampirekitten said:


> here are some recent pics of me! I'm going to add newer ones once I take them hehe :wubu::blush:


Oh my you look amazing....keep it up!!


----------



## sophie lou

oh wow you look so round and sexy. i want to wrap my arms round you


----------



## vampirekitten

mick_geek said:


> Oh my you look amazing....keep it up!!



Aww Thanks!!!! :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

sophie lou said:


> oh wow you look so round and sexy. i want to wrap my arms round you



Aww so sweet!! I don't know if they would fit around me tho :wubu::blush: hehe! but it would be awesome to try! :happy:


----------



## vampirekitten

here's some pics of me today at lunch! chowing down on a bunch of Wendy's sandwiches :eat2::eat1: :wubu: so yummy!! I'm missing the milkshake which is my FAV part!! hope you like :blush: 

View attachment IMG_20130123_142626-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130123_142814-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130123_142824-1.jpg


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> okay so its been a while since I could have posted some new pics.. and I will be putting even more on over the weekend but for now here are a few from 20ish pounds ago!!  that would be around 390 since i'm hoovering around 410ish!!!! I need to keep pushing it up and absolutely LOVE my fat and playing with it!!  hope everyone is good and miss you all :bow::bow::kiss2::kiss2:



you look reaaaaally great!!!

that black dress few posts earlier made it hard to keep my mouth back shut! you sexy you! :smitten:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> you look reaaaaally great!!!
> 
> that black dress few posts earlier made it hard to keep my mouth back shut! you sexy you! :smitten:




Aww!! I wonder how tight those would be on me now???!!:wubu::blush: I'm thinking I'm going to have to try them on and take some pics to see just how much tighter they got!!! Ooohhh I'm so excited! hehe :bow:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

if you show some photos in tight clothes and i think i'll really have a crush on you!! :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten

So I got bored at work and was playing with my fatness so I decided to take a pic for you :blush: 

View attachment IMG_20130124_112506-1.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130124_114137-1.jpg


----------



## azerty

vampirekitten said:


> here's some pics of me today at lunch! chowing down on a bunch of Wendy's sandwiches :eat2::eat1: :wubu: so yummy!! I'm missing the milkshake which is my FAV part!! hope you like :blush:



Bon appetit
Beautiful


----------



## azerty

vampirekitten said:


> So I got bored at work and was playing with my fatness so I decided to take a pic for you :blush:



Very nice


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> So I got bored at work and was playing with my fatness so I decided to take a pic for you :blush:



heavenly! :kiss2: i'm also an office-junk.....what would i give for sitting vis-á-vis!

you're very very gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

gawd your belly-hip-line is soooo overwelming....:wubu::blush:

heart: 120bmi :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten

azerty said:


> Very nice



Thanks!!!  :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> heavenly! :kiss2: i'm also an office-junk.....what would i give for sitting vis-á-vis!
> 
> you're very very gorgeous! :wubu:



Aww thats so sweet!! :bow: :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> gawd your belly-hip-line is soooo overwelming....:wubu::blush:
> 
> heart: 120bmi :blush:



I love those lines too :wubu:  but so like that you like them too!! :bow:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> I love those lines too :wubu:  but so like that you like them too!! :bow:



yeah i really love them....i'm excited how this line will develope...:blush:

the most wonderfull thing about women who activly gain is that every body has his completely own forms....

yours' are untill now just adorable...i am really falling in a big crush on you sweety!! :kiss2:

:wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> yeah i really love them....i'm excited how this line will develope...:blush:
> 
> the most wonderfull thing about women who activly gain is that every body has his completely own forms....
> 
> yours' are untill now just adorable...i am really falling in a big crush on you sweety!! :kiss2:
> 
> :wubu:



That's Awesome that you love the lines so much!!!:bow: Its adorable!:blush: I agree and think that every woman's body is different and the lines form differently on each one. In fact each side of my bodies lines are different its pretty awesome :wubu::wubu: and you're simply adorable!! :blush:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> That's Awesome that you love the lines so much!!!:bow: Its adorable!:blush: I agree and think that every woman's body is different and the lines form differently on each one. In fact each side of my bodies lines are different its pretty awesome :wubu::wubu: and you're simply adorable!! :blush:



wow, i could imagine how loveable they are! :wubu: you're very kind and goodlooking....you dreamgirl you

thanks...:blush:...but those words just spring out seeing you :kiss2:


----------



## zbot19

Simply Beautiful and so very sexy miss VampireKitten! Your lusciously round and full belly looks Magnificient! Thank you so very much for sharing! I am sure after the holiday season it looks even more magnificient with more lovely lines and creases upon it! Thanks for sharing! Big Big Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## vampirekitten

zbot19 said:


> Simply Beautiful and so very sexy miss VampireKitten! Your lusciously round and full belly looks Magnificient! Thank you so very much for sharing! I am sure after the holiday season it looks even more magnificient with more lovely lines and creases upon it! Thanks for sharing! Big Big Belly Rubs-Derek



Thanks so Much!!!! I love my belly! and it is getting bigger and more creases in it :wubu: hehe I love it!


----------



## zbot19

vampirekitten said:


> Thanks so Much!!!! I love my belly! and it is getting bigger and more creases in it :wubu: hehe I love it!



You are so very very welcome, truly it is my Pleasure Ms Vampirekitten! I can defintiely see why you love your belly, it is so big, so round, so huge and hangs so low yet i am sure feels so soft and so heavy it truly looks like a round globe of pudgy greatness! It is definitely looking amazing aw it grows bigger and gains more creases in it, more rolls or making rolls bigger and fuller! Truly amazing! I love it too and thank you so very much for sharing your Big Belly with us! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## rustydog7

:wubu:You look fabulous Vampirekitten, I love your big sexy belly and as always can't wait for it to get bigger.:wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

rustydog7 said:


> :wubu:You look fabulous Vampirekitten, I love your big sexy belly and as always can't wait for it to get bigger.:wubu:



Thanks! Rustydog!!! :bow: :wubu: I can't WAIT for it to get bigger either. :eat1::blush:


----------



## degek2001

vampirekitten said:


> here are some recent pics of me! I'm going to add newer ones once I take them hehe :wubu::blush:


Wow, sexy pics of your round tummy. That's a really outgrowing belly. So sexy! :smitten::smitten: Girl grow, girl grow :eat2::eat2::kiss2:
<3 Henk


----------



## vampirekitten

degek2001 said:


> Wow, sexy pics of your round tummy. That's a really outgrowing belly. So sexy! :smitten::smitten: Girl grow, girl grow :eat2::eat2::kiss2:
> <3 Henk



Thanks! I made a new thread with more pics of me too hehe:wubu: It looks pretty big and fluffy and wonderful in those new pics too :blush:


----------



## stupidguy

vampirekitten said:


> here are some recent pics of me! I'm going to add newer ones once I take them hehe :wubu::blush:


OH MY GODDESS!!!!! You have the sexiest fat and growing belly I've seen on a girl! And that CUTE face!!!


----------



## vampirekitten

stupidguy said:


> OH MY GODDESS!!!!! You have the sexiest fat and growing belly I've seen on a girl! And that CUTE face!!!



awww!!!! thats super sweet of you!!!!!  :bow::wubu: thanks!! :kiss2:


----------



## vampirekitten

GRRR I keep trying to add the new set of pics I took of my fatness and the attempt keeps giving me an error!!! I have quite a few pics which I'm hoping everyone enjoys as much as I do :wubu::eat1::blush: I'll figure it out!


----------



## vampirekitten

Here is my fat belly hanging over the couch armrest!!!  not that u can really see it hehe and then it hanging all out at work!! 

View attachment ForumRunner_20130219_210041.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20130219_210132.jpg


----------



## azerty

Very nice as usual


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> Here is my fat belly hanging over the couch armrest!!!  not that u can really see it hehe and then it hanging all out at work!!



:wubu:

that belly and those marks :smitten: and even those fluffy arms!!!
you sexy you!.... :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> :wubu:
> 
> that belly and those marks :smitten: and even those fluffy arms!!!
> you sexy you!.... :blush:



Thanks sweetie!!! :wubu::blush:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers but I posted pics of myself in here way back when I was much smaller in this same outfit! !! Hehe I cant believe how big my fat belly is! ! It looks huge! ! LOVE it!



you look mindblowing! :kiss2:

*stunned* :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> you look mindblowing! :kiss2:
> 
> *stunned* :wubu:



Aww!!! you're so sweet!!! :smitten::smitten: I can't believe its gotten so big!! I love it! and can't wait to see myself in that outfit in 50-100 more pounds!! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## rustydog7

Thanks for all the pictures. You are more beautiful than ever. I love your big sexy belly and big round butt. I sure hope you're still gaining.:wubu:


----------



## azerty

vampirekitten said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers but I posted pics of myself in here way back when I was much smaller in this same outfit! !! Hehe I cant believe how big my fat belly is! ! It looks huge! ! LOVE it!



Wow so beautiful


----------



## vampirekitten

azerty said:


> Wow so beautiful



Thanks!!!! :wubu: I can't wait to post more of my fat even bigger!! :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten

YAY!! I just got some new outfits to try on for everyone!! Can't wait to see just how tight and snug everything is!!!  :wubu::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

i so can't wait sweety :wubu::smitten::kiss2::bow:


----------



## vampirekitten

rustydog7 said:


> Thanks for all the pictures. You are more beautiful than ever. I love your big sexy belly and big round butt. I sure hope you're still gaining.:wubu:



AWE!! thank you!!! always!! I like how my butt is getting bigger!!! yay!!!!!!! :eat1::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Danniel.Vincent said:


> i so can't wait sweety :wubu::smitten::kiss2::bow:



Me either!!!  I can't wait for the second package to get here too!!:smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

You look as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## eastcoastfa

I just know that you will look really great in those clothes. Enjoy taking those pictures.


----------



## mgreberg

Wow, nice and sweet, I try to imagine how it looks with a bigger belly!
Very nice and beautiful!!!


----------



## vampirekitten

Weirdo890 said:


> You look as gorgeous as ever!



Thanks sweety!!!


----------



## vampirekitten

eastcoastfa said:


> I just know that you will look really great in those clothes. Enjoy taking those pictures.



Thanks hon!!!  I just got the other package in the mail yesterday!!! can't WAIT to take the pics!!


----------



## vampirekitten

mgreberg said:


> Wow, nice and sweet, I try to imagine how it looks with a bigger belly!
> Very nice and beautiful!!!



Awe me too!! :bow: and hopefully I can turn that imagination into reality and it will be massive!!! :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Oh My!!! I couldn't wait to tell everyone this!!  hehe I just recently like 2 weeks ago bought a brand new mattress and box springs!! first NEW set EVER! Anyways, last night I plopped down on it and.... yup..... broke part of the wooden frame that you know is supposed to last for YEARS not WEEKS!! hehe :smitten::wubu::eat2: All I could think to do besides be excited was to go eat some more!! which that is EXACTLY what I did!! :eat1::eat1::eat1: Now my bed isn't trashed but it indents in that spot which is a constant AWESOME reminder of what happened!! hope you enjoyed this as much as i did!!


----------



## zbot19

Congrats VampireKitten! that is amazing news!! I am sure you are so very proud of yourself and here you are eating even more to grow even fatter and really demolish that new bed frame and mattress  keep this up you might need a bigger bed with reinforce steel hehe  aGAIN Congrats hun! Thanks for sharing! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## balletguy

wow wow wow amazing


----------



## Van

Congrats on your gain. you look great as always. Yes I am jealous. i envy your weight gain.


----------



## vampirekitten

balletguy said:


> wow wow wow amazing



Thanks!!! :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten

Van said:


> Congrats on your gain. you look great as always. Yes I am jealous. i envy your weight gain.



Awe thank you hon!!


----------



## mick_geek

vampirekitten, your new belly pics are totally gorgeous


----------



## mick_geek

Hi again,

vampirek....those photos are just totally amazing and you look so gorgeous in them. Your belly and body are so sexy :wubu: :smitten:



vampirekitten said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers but I posted pics of myself in here way back when I was much smaller in this same outfit! !! Hehe I cant believe how big my fat belly is! ! It looks huge! ! LOVE it!


----------



## mick_geek

the side-on shot of you amazing belly and your face is sooo gorgeous :wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> Aww Thanks!!!! :wubu:


----------



## bd1038

i have always dreamed that sexy big office workers were secretly all feedees or lover their weight 

now i know there is at least one very sexy one love the pics


----------



## vampirekitten

Hey everyone!!! I haven't been on in a while! I Hope everyone had a great stuffing Christmas!!! I'm super excited to be back and Hope everyone likes my newest pics.. I'm not as big as I wanna be YET but I'm getting there, one delicious stuffing at a time!!!! Mmmm 

View attachment ForumRunner_20131229_014559.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20131229_014635.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20131229_014704.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20131229_014721.jpg


View attachment ForumRunner_20131229_014749.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Welcome back... it's wonderful to see you and your progress!


----------



## vampirekitten

Thanks!!! So excited to show my progress!!


----------



## ssbbwlvr48

I love how you're belly is looking. If you want to gain more--drink a mixture of half gallon of heaving cream mixed with half gallon of ice cream. Combination would be around 8500 calories a day. Your waistline would start expanding and more jiggly.


----------



## vampirekitten

That sounds like a plan!!! I love that idea and will get the stuff tonight!!


----------



## vampirekitten

I absolutely love that I was taking this of my face and happened to catch my big fat fluffy belly in the side mirror!!! Awe the joys in life are awesome!! 

View attachment ForumRunner_20140103_105551.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

You are looking marvelous!


----------



## bigbootylover

I was worried I wouldn't see you on here again! It's great to see you back and gaining


----------



## rustydog7

vampirekitten said:


> Hey everyone!!! I haven't been on in a while! I Hope everyone had a great stuffing Christmas!!! I'm super excited to be back and Hope everyone likes my newest pics.. I'm not as big as I wanna be YET but I'm getting there, one delicious stuffing at a time!!!! Mmmm



You look fantastic and love your sexy growing belly, keep stuffing and getting fatter.:wubu::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## rustydog7

Love your fat sexy belly.


----------



## creamier2001

Bellyissimo!! Bellyadonna!!!Cuteissimo!!!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

vampirekitten said:


> I absolutely love that I was taking this of my face and happened to catch my big fat fluffy belly in the side mirror!!! Awe the joys in life are awesome!!



that's a great pic, your belly looks massive! :smitten:


----------



## BigFA

Wow. That side view of our belly is amazing. So full and round. Would love to see more updates. Glad you are really enjoying your gain. You look sexier with each added pound. Thanks for sharing. :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666

vampirekitten said:


> I absolutely love that I was taking this of my face and happened to catch my big fat fluffy belly in the side mirror!!! Awe the joys in life are awesome!!



Look at that gorgeous face


----------



## Moyseku

hope you get THERE (dont really know your goals) soon, to see your pics and the joy of being fatter makes my day. thank you


----------



## cheesylier

Cute, love the smile and warm eyes, how is the gaining progress going along?


----------



## Kaloman

You have marvellous tummy :smitten:


----------



## steeler man

excellent photo!


----------



## ReefCheif

Damn your belly is super sexy. Keep up the good work


----------



## Blackjack

She hasn't been around in three years, y'all. Let this thread stay dead and buried.


----------



## vampirekitten

Ironically I found this again tonight! Missed it!!


----------



## DragonFly

vampirekitten said:


> Ironically I found this again tonight! Missed it!!


Lol some times a necro-post meets up with the intended! Your belly has been talked about for a long time. Nice to see you around again!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Mmm...sudsy! Looking great, Miss Kitten!


----------



## SSBHM

vampirekitten said:


> Wanted to show you all how my progress is



Nice progress, but I think I've progressed even more than you! lol


----------



## SSBHM

ha ha! read one of the comments and got to agree got to be smitten with the kitten, with a belly like that! lol


----------



## landshark

vampirekitten said:


> Ironically I found this again tonight! Missed it!!



Those are great pics. I don’t think anyone would complain if you updated it!


----------



## ranzuiqiang

oh , so beautiful ! ! ! you are belly goddess , please get belly bigger and bigger


----------



## ranzuiqiang

vampirekitten said:


> Here are some recent ones!!! Excited to start posting again!!


pefect big belly!


----------



## landshark

vampirekitten said:


> Here are some recent ones!!! Excited to start posting again!!



Beautiful! Thank you for posting and sharing!


----------



## SSBHM

vampirekitten said:


> Here are some recent ones!!! Excited to start posting again!!


chubby!


----------



## ranzuiqiang

vampirekitten said:


> Here are some recent ones!!! Excited to start posting again!!


how much I love your pefect belly! please show off the huge hanging low belly , show off your sexy body
you are goddess


----------



## SSBHM

thanks for sharing! definitely chubby!


----------



## ranzuiqiang

vampirekitten said:


> Shower photo shoot tonight.. couldn't help but share!! happy to be sharing again!


Incredible beauty and sexy! this is a goddess level belly, it's the real master , I'm an admirer of it, make it bigger、 hanger and more powerful please
big hanging belly is evething


----------



## ranzuiqiang

SSBHM said:


> thanks for sharing! definitely chubby!



yes!


----------



## ranzuiqiang

vampirekitten said:


> Shower photo shoot tonight.. couldn't help but share!! happy to be sharing again!


dear vampirekitten! your beautiful body is made up of two parts: you and the huge belly. It gives you sexy and proud ! please makes your delicious body part of your belly.
You are not a woman with a big belly, but a big belly with a woman's body. You are the belly and the belly is you.
The belly takes over your female body now and will take over your soul in the future.


----------



## FlabbyFrank

I want to rub it, how many inches at the navel ?


----------



## flfeeder

Great news that you are going to keep on growing! Do you have a number in mind, or are you simply going to grow until you feel satisfied and ssexy enough?


----------



## limitededition

vampirekitten said:


> I wanted to give show you all some new pictures of me and my fat belly! :wubu::smitten: I am so excited about how big its getting and love it! and can't wait for it to get bigger and fatter!!  Hope you like:blush:
> 
> View attachment 83850
> 
> 
> View attachment 83851
> 
> 
> View attachment 83852
> 
> 
> View attachment 83853


 Beautiful


----------



## pippy012798

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ohiofa

vampirekitten said:


> Shower photo shoot tonight.. couldn't help but share!! happy to be sharing again!


Beautiful pics! Love your belly!!


----------



## grasso

very very sexy please keep up the good work


----------



## surfjer

vampirekitten said:


> Here are some recent ones!!! Excited to start posting again!!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## FlabbyFrank

Every woman should have a belly like that. How many inches are at the navel ?


----------



## FlabbyFrank

The shower photos are awesome !

I want to shower with you and feel you laying on top of me with our fat bellies smooshed together in a fat sandwich of sorts. 
Fat foreplay is so much fun 

Next I want to lay you on your back and fill your deep navel with shots of tequila , cover your nipples in salt and place lime wedges between your breast cleavage and proceed to drink,lick, and bite until the entire 1.75 liter bottle of Cuervo gold is consumed

That is for starters

You are so pretty, love your eyes and everything else


----------



## blumex




----------



## grasso

good work


----------



## pippy012798

vampirekitten said:


> Here are some recent ones!!! Excited to start posting again!!


Beautiful!!!..kinda looks like mine!


----------



## flfeeder

Sexy A.F! My wife is working on it as well. Sexy gainers, both of you!

She's a 19- year-old babygirl, looking for a much-older Mommy who is BBW or SSBBW. At minimum, 250 pounds. 

That excites both of us.


----------



## vampirekitten

Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!


----------



## bonedoc1958$

Wow you should add sexy to the front of
Your name 
Sexy vampire kitten. You are gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing more of you.


----------



## DWilliams1

vampirekitten said:


> View attachment 134787
> View attachment 134788
> View attachment 134789
> View attachment 134790
> View attachment 134791
> View attachment 134792
> View attachment 134793
> View attachment 134794
> View attachment 134795
> Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!



Good God, what have you been eating? You look fantastic! Very beautiful


----------



## alk27alk27

10 years of healthy progress if I say so myself.


----------



## blumex

20190510_024816_1557515222099



__ blumex
__ May 10, 2019



My belly


----------



## ReefCheif

vampirekitten said:


> View attachment 134787
> View attachment 134788
> View attachment 134789
> View attachment 134790
> View attachment 134791
> View attachment 134792
> View attachment 134793
> View attachment 134794
> View attachment 134795
> Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!


You look amazing! I am gaining myself been thinking about posting pics


----------



## biggirlluvher

vampirekitten said:


> View attachment 134787
> View attachment 134788
> View attachment 134789
> View attachment 134791
> View attachment 134792
> 
> 
> Very nice belly hang. Were you stuffed at the time you took those pics?


----------



## jetmound

thank you for sharing smiles


----------



## larce

so very wonderful and sexy ! dreamy !


----------



## Tank

vampirekitten said:


> View attachment 134787
> View attachment 134788
> View attachment 134789
> View attachment 134791
> View attachment 134792
> Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!


What's your latest weight?


----------



## Tank

vampirekitten said:


> View attachment 134787
> View attachment 134788
> View attachment 134789
> View attachment 134791
> View attachment 134792
> Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!


Love the newest pics!


----------



## Tank

vampirekitten said:


> I absolutely love that I was taking this of my face and happened to catch my big fat fluffy belly in the side mirror!!! Awe the joys in life are awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 112191


That is hot!


----------



## Tank

Tank said:


> That is hot!


How about some more?


----------



## Tank

vampirekitten said:


> I just took these pics last night and wanted to add different views of myself for all to see  hope you like! Love my fatness!!!! :wubu::eat1::eat1::kiss2:
> 
> View attachment 83975
> 
> 
> View attachment 83976
> 
> 
> View attachment 83977
> 
> 
> View attachment 83978


Very sweet! Look forward to more pics of your fabulous growth, and beautiful smile


----------



## degek2001

vampirekitten said:


> Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!


Wow, you're so beautiful


----------



## Tank

vampirekitten said:


> View attachment 134787
> View attachment 134788
> View attachment 134789
> View attachment 134791
> View attachment 134792
> Hey there sexies!! Its been a while since I've posted but wanted to give some new updated pics of myself! Been gaining hard and working on growing and growing!! ❤❤ hope everyone enjoys! Excited to share!!


Would love to see updated pics!


----------

